# Dawnforge: Heroes of Legend - Game Restart



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2004)

Dawnforge: Heroes of Legend (OOC Thread)

This will be a short campaign with possibilities of a continuing campaign, should things work out.

Game info:
36 point buy. Max gold. All Dawnforge races and Dawnforge classes allowed only. Feats, Skills, and Equipment from Dawnforge campaign book, Age of Legend, and 3.5e core books only. Game will start in Seagarden. Characters will either be residents or newly arrived by ship from where ever. Characters are first level. No evil alignments. Only one player with each race and only one player with each class. Six players max.

These are the current players, their current race and class choices (all caps for completed characters).

Player - Race - Class:
Lady Shatterstone - NIGHT ELF - SHAPER
Ashy - LIZARDFOLK - RANGER
Isida Kep’Tukari - DOPPELGANGER - ROGUE
Kajamba Lion - TRUEBORN HUMAN - BARD
DarkMaster - GNOME - WIZARD
Sephiroth no Miko - THINBLOOD YUAN-TI - PSYCHIC WARRIOR


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm here - will be posting my character soon.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool, I am in.

Right now I am thinking a lowlander rogue.  Mostly a skilled conman type


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool Beans.  Hopefully have my character ready in a couple of days!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

Isida, is gone won't be back till the 23rd.

Edit: She might still be around... GENCON starts on Wednesday the 18th.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2004)

I have my character, and here he is!

*Zek (alternate form, Mother Anja)
Male Doppelganger Rogue 1 (Female middle-aged halfling)*
*Alignment:* Neutral 
*Patron Spirits:* Fate
*Region:* Fairing Folk

*Height:* 4' 11''  (2' 11")
*Weight:* 101lbs  (27lbs)
*Skin:* Pale Gray  (Hair:  Curly Brown)
*Eyes:* Silver (Dark Gray)
*Age:* 74 (122)

*Str:* 13 (+1) [8 points, -2 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial] 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 

*Racial Abilities:*
+2 Con, -2 Str Low-light vision, +4 racial bonus on Bluff checks, +4 on Fort saves vs. poison and disease, cultural influence (halfling +2 to Bluff, Perform, and Sleight of Hand checks), alternate form (Mother Anja, middle-aged halfling woman), restricted skills (Decipher Script, not literate).

*Class Abilities:*  Sneak Attack +1d6, trapfinding.

*Racial Talent:*  (Wolf in Sheep's Clothing, AoL)  Mimic Age and Gender (reduces Disguise check penalty by 4 for attempting to look like another age or gender).

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 + 2
*HP:* 8
*AC:* 15 (16) [+2 armor, +3 Dex, (+1 size)]
*Armor Check Penalty:* 0
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft (20 ft. as Mother Anja)

*Saves*
*Fortitude* +2 [+0 base, +2 Con]
*Reflex* +5 [+2 base, +3 Dex]
*Will* +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB:* +0 (+1)
*Melee Atk:* +1 (1d8+1/x3/P, medium spear)
or
_As Mother Anja_ (+2 (1d4+1/x2/S, small sickle))  
*Ranged Atk:* _As Mother Anja_ +4 (1d4/x3/60 ft./P, small shortbow)

*Skills*
*Appraise* +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int]
*Bluff* +10 (+12) [4 ranks, +2 Cha, +4 racial (+2 cultural influences)]
*Craft (drawing)* +1 (+3) [+1 Int (+2 cultural influences)]
*Diplomacy* +4 [2 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Disable Device* +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
*Disguise* +8 (+18) [4 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 kit (+10 alternate form)]
*Escape Artist* +4 [1 rank, +3 Dex]
*Gather Information* +4 [2 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Hide* +5 (+9) [2 ranks, +3 Dex (+4 size)]
*Listen* +3 [2 ranks, +1 Wis]
*Move Silently* +3 [2 ranks, +1 Wis]
*Open Lock* +7 [4 ranks, +3 Wis]
*Search* +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
*Sense Motive* +2 [1 rank, +1 Wis]
*Sleight of Hand* +5 (+7) [2 ranks, +3 Dex (+2 cultural influences)] 

*Feats:*
Trust in Fate (1st level)

*Languages:*  Common, Doppleganger, Halfling

*Equipment:*
Leather Armor (25gp)
Small Sickle (6gp)
Medium Spear (2gp)
Small Shortbow (30gp)
40 arrows (2gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (5sp)
Waterskin (1gp)
50 ft. hemp rope (1gp)
Winter blanket (5sp)
Traveler's outfit (1gp)
Flint and Steel (1gp)
Belt pouch (1gp)
Trail rations (20 days worth) (10gp)
Common lamp (1sp)
10 flasks of oil (1gp)
Disguise Kit (50 gp)
Thieves’ Tools (30gp)

*Money*
30gp, 3sp

*Appearance:*  In his natural form, which rarely anyone sees him as, Zek is a thin, slightly stunted doppelganger with mottled gray skin and silvery eyes.  He wears serviceable leather armor, carries a spear, and has an undersized shortbow on his back and a small sickle in his belt.  However, normally Zek appears as a middle-aged halfling woman with curly brown hair tied into a knot on her head, dark gray eyes, wearing a serviceable skirt, vest, and canvas shirt that have seen some wear on the road.  Her eyes are somewhat secretive, but her face always seems to have a slight smile on it.  Her fingers and hands show faint scars from both hard labor and fighting.

*Personality:*  Zek is a cautious, calculating individual, but also unafraid to throw all his efforts into whatever opportunity fate gives him.  He watches the world with a curious eye, taking in all around him.  Mother Anja, his alter-ego, is a cheerful woman that books no nonsense with those around her.  Clever and wise, with years of experience in the criminal aspect of life, she is a mother and tutor to all young would-be thieves.

*Background:*  Zek was raised in Anderland, in a small village along a halfling trading route.  Or more accurately, he was raised on the fringes of the village.  His mother, I’kray, raised him for only a few short years, and he only has dim memories of her.  She had been posing as a human hunter that occasionally brought game in for the village, while still living out in the woods.  One day one of her prey turned on her, and she was gored to death by a buck deer.  

Zek was still very young for a doppelganger, and wasn’t ready to fend for himself.  Taking what few possessions his mother had, he lit out on his own.  The few true pieces of doppelganger knowledge it had included that mostly their kind was not welcomed in this land.  Starving, he tried to stay close to the fringes of civilization.  It was Mother Anja who found him alongside the road, starving and nearly dead.  Taking pity on the young creature, and seeing potential in his nature, she nursed Zek back to health.  

As Mother Anja raised him, she also tutored him in everything she knew, from her own impressive skills of thievery, to halfling philosophy and lore.  Anja was a great believer in the whims of fate, and believed that anything that came to her hands through her skills was meant by fate for her to have.  Zek took enthusiastically to this philosophy, applying it to nearly everything in his life.  While he kept himself hidden, and no one else ever knew she had taken in a doppelganger foundling, he considered himself one of her most loved children.

Anja had a circle of thieves, burglars, pickpockets, and roofwalkers that answered to her, many of which had been entirely trained by her.  However, as she got on in years, she wanted to take a vacation to both enjoy the fruits that fate had dealt her, as well as giving her “children” some time to grow on her own.  She let them know she would be gone for a rather undetermined period of time, and then left with Zek for her small country home.  On the way there, a storm blew up suddenly, lightning filling the sky.  The skyfire struck a large, half-dead tree, which blew over onto Mother Anja’s wagon.  She was killed instantly, though Zek was thrown free and had nary a scratch.

Seeing the heavy hand of fate at work, Zek decided to give his “mother” the best possible epitaph he could.  He used his budding shapechanging abilities to take Anja’s form, the one he knew the best.  Using all the skill he had, he managed to make himself in her image, almost enough to fool her other children.

Zek knows that he does not yet have the skill to successfully pull off taking over Anja’s life, as both his skills as a burglar and his ability to imitate Mother Anja’s mannerisms are not up to par.  Currently he is traveling to the Dreaming Isles in order to try to improve his skills and shapeshifting abilities so that he can eventually pick up where Mother Anja would have wanted him to, or so he thinks.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 16, 2004)

okay...not rogue


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

transition made... now the making character part... who was it that they said they'd help me?  cause i sort of need it for the moment... need to find a gaming store up here that might carry dawnforge.

what's the difference between the various races and the new classes so I can get some ideas...

having read the a review or two so far i'm getting a picture but clarification could help


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> transition made... now the making character part... who was it that they said they'd help me?  cause i sort of need it for the moment... need to find a gaming store up here that might carry dawnforge.




amazon 

If you have paypal I would suggest: 
d20books or FRP Games 




			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> what's the difference between the various races and the new classes so I can get some ideas...




An insane amount...  I highly suggest you get the book.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

hehe... i'll check out amazon.ca, see how fast they can get it to me


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2004)

I originally posted this over at: www.pathsoflegend.org

*Race and Class choices in Dawnforge:*

RACES: 
Doppleganger 
Dwarf 
Elf, Dawn 
Elf, Ghost (AoL) 
Elf, Moon (AoL) 
Elf, Night 
Elf, Wood (AoL) 
Gnome 
Halfling 
Human, Highlander 
Human, Lowlander 
Human, Saltblood 
Human, Trueborn 
Lizardfolk 
Minotaur 
Ogre 
Orc 
Orc, Albino (Forest Wight) (AoL) 
Tiefling 
Yuan-ti, Thinblood 

CLASSES: 
Barbarian 
Bard 
Disciple - Dawnforge version of the Cleric. 
Fighter 
Monk 
Paladin
Psion 
Psychic Warrior 
Ranger 
Rogue 
Shaman - Dawnforge version of the Druid. 
Shaper - Sort of a Sorcerer style Cleric. 
Sorcerer 
Spirit Adept - Uses connection to the spirit to augment self. 
Wizard

*Racial ability changes and racial advancement:*

Each race advances like this:

Racial Level / Special
1 / Racial talent, Race traits
2 / Racial Transformation
3 / Racial talent, First ability increase
4 / Racial Transformation
5 / Racial talent, Second ability increase
6 / Racial Transformation
7 / Racial talent, Third ability increase
8 / Racial Transformation
9 / Racial talent, Forth ability increase
10 / Racial Transformation

Each ability increase is +2 to the appropriate ability and is different for each race as shown below.

Race / First level ability changes / Ability increases / Favored Class
Doppleganger / +2 Con, -2 Str / Dex, Cha, Int, Con / Rogue
Dwarf / +2 Con, -2 Dex / Con, Str, Con, Wis / Fighter
Elf, Dawn / +2 Dex, -2 Con / Int, Dex, Cha, Dex / Wizard
Elf, Night / +2 Dex, -2 Con / Int, Dex, Cha, Dex / Rogue
Gnome / +2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Str / Con, Wis, Cha, Wis / Shaman
Halfling / +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Wis / Con, Cha, Dex, Cha / Bard
Human, Highlander / +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Dex, Wis, Dex / Barbarian
Human, Lowlander / +2 Any, -2 Any other / Con, Str, Wis, Con / Any
Human, Saltblood / +2 Dex, -2 Str / Con, Str, Dex, Con / Any
Human, Trueborn / +2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Dex / Con Wis, Cha, Str / Any
Lizardfolk / +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Wis, Dex, Str / Barbarian
Minotaur / +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Wis / Str, Con, Str, Wis / Fighter
Ogre / +4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Con, Str, Wis / Fighter or Barbarian
Orc / +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Wis, Str, Con / Barbarian
Tiefling / +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Con / Con, Int, Str, Cha / Wizard
Yuan-ti, Thinblood / +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str / Con, Wis, Int, Cha / Psion

*RACES*

*DOPPLEGANGER*
+2 Con, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
Low-Light Vision
+4 Bluff
+4 Fort vs. poison and disease
Cultural Influence
Alternate Form
Restricted Skills (Decipher Script & Literacy)
Languages: Common, Doppleganger / Any (except secret languages)
Favored Class: Rogue

Racial Talents:
Alternate Form
Form Mastery
Deception
Improvised Equipment
Quick Form
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Monstrous Humanoid
Darkvision
Detect Thoughts
Unusual Physiology
Change Shape
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*DWARF*
+2 Con, -2 Str
Medium
20 feet
+2 Knowledge (engineering), Craft (relating to machines)
Low-Light Vision
+1 AB with axes & hammers
Stability
Weapon Familiarity
+4 dodge vs. giant type
Languages: Common, Dwarven / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Stone-speak, Terran
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Divine Mastery
Craft Magic Arms and Armor I
Craft Magic Arms and Armor II
Giant Fighter
Identify Magic Arms and Armor
Sabotage
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Improved Climber
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*ELF, DAWN*
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
Immunity to magic sleep spells & effects
+2 save vs. Enchantment spells & effects
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Familiarity
+1 AB with all longbows and shortbows
+1 Listen, Search, Spot
Spell Immunity
Languages: Common, Elven / Anderlar, Gnome, Sylvan
Favored Class: Wizard

Racial Talents:
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Voice of the Woodlands
Woodland Fighting
Arcane Mastery
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Elfsight
Improved Spell Immunity
Wild Empathy
Ageless
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*ELF, NIGHT*
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
Low-Light Vision
+2 save vs. spells & spell-like abilities
Spell Resistance
Languages: Common, Elven / Anderlar, Gnome, Sylvan, Abyssal (disciples of Lathail only)
Favored Class: Rogue

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Unusual Stealth
Spider's Bite
Shadow Jump
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Full Spell Resistance
Minor Spell Resistance
Moderate Spell Resistance
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*GNOME*
+2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small
20 feet
Low-Light Vision
+2 Handle Animal
+2 Listen
Weapon Familiarity
Do not need to eat or drink
+1 AB with bludgeoning weapons (including slings)
Wild Empathy
Languages: Common, Gnome / Anderlar, Elven, Sylvan

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Divine Mastery
Fey Gift I
Fey Gift II
Potion Mastery I
Potion Mastery II
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Ghosting
Fading
Improved Fading
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*HALFLING*
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Wis
Small
20 Feet
+2 Bluff, Perform, Sleight of Hand
1 extra feat at first level
+1 AB with all light weapons (including thrown weapons)
Weapon Familiarity
Languages: Common, Halfling / Anderlan, Clan Speech, King's Tongue, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Bard

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Fast Learner
Incredible Luck
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Animal Companion
Good First Impression
Quick Feet
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*HUMAN, HIGHLANDER*
+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 save vs. Will
Clan Honor Code
Languages: Common, Clan Speech / Anderlar, Giant, Goblin, Highland Runic, King's Tongue, Orc
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Clan Favored Weapon
Fast Learner
Talent Feats
Voice of the Highlands

Racial Transformations:
Disciplined Mind
Fast Movement
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*HUMAN, LOWLANDER*
+2 Any, -2 Any other
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy made to influence a transaction or trade
Languages: Common, Anderlar / Any, including Druidic (but not other secret languages)
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Divine Mastery
Connected
Fast Learner
Group Fighter
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Fast Movement
Great Swimmer
Strength of Body, Mind, and Spirit
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*HUMAN, SALTBLOOD*
+2 Dex, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+4 Swim
+2 Use Rope
+1 AC when using a buckler (stacks with buckler shield bonus)
Bucklers do not impair swim ability
Languages: Common, Dorlian / Any (except secret languages)
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Fast Learner
Danger Sense
Ignore Pain
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Hold Breath
Damage Reduction
Natural Swimmer
Perfect Swimmer
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*HUMAN, TRUEBORN*
+2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Dex
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 Handle Animal, Ride with horses
Languages: Common, King's Tongue / Anderlar, Celestial, Clan Speech, Valhedrin
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Divine Mastery
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Horse Shield
Natural Rider
Mounted Warrior
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Outsider
Aura of Good
Natural Armor
Spell Resistance
Angel Wings
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*LIZARDFOLK*
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
30 feet, swim 40 feet
+8 Swim to avoid hazards or perform special actions
Can always take 10 on Swim
Can use run action provided movement is in straight line while swimming
+2 Knowledge (nature) & Survival
+1 natural AC
Can hold breath three time Con score
Can never gain proficiency with Heavy Armor
Languages: Common, Draconic / Any (except secret)
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Natural Weapon Mastery I
Natural Weapon Mastery II
Natural Weapon Mastery III
Primitive Weapon Mastery
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Breath Water
Natural Armor
Scent
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*MINOTAUR*
+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 int, -2 Wis
Medium
30 feet (when charging move 2.5 times base speed)
Low-Light Vision
+2 Spot
Natural Cunning
Languages: Common, Giant / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Gore
Powerful Charge
Robust
Second Wind
Stamina
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Monstrous Humanoid
Darkvision
Natural Armor
Large Size
Scent
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*OGRE*
+4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
40 feet
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Giant / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Favored Weapons
Feat of Strength
Intellectual Curiosity
Keep the Distance
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Large Size
Giant
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*ORC*
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
40 feet
Low-Light Vision
Cold Tolerance
+2 save vs. Fort
Languages: Common, Orc / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Feat of Strength
The Bigger the Wound the Better
Orcish Rage
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*TIEFLING*
+2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Valhedrin / Anderlar, Infernal, King's Tongue, Sothren
Favored Class: Wizard

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Infernal Gift I
Infernal Gift II
Demonic Familiar
Infernal Resistance
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Outsider
Fire Resistance
Darkvision
Infernal Presence
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


*YUAN-TI, THINBLOOD*
+2 int, +2 Wis, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
+2 Diplomacy, Sense Motive
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Yuan-ti / Abyssal, Draconic, Valhedrin
Favored Class: Psion

Racial Talents:
Bite Attack
Poison Bite
Lesser Psionics I
Lesser Psionics II
Psionic Mastery
Invisible Psionics
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Identify Psionic Item
Craft Power Stone

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Natural Armor
Snake Form I
Snake Form II
Snake Form III
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills

*CLASSES*

*DISCIPLE*
HD: d8
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Cleric
Starting Gold: As Cleric
Weapons: Simple
Armor: All including shields except tower shield
Skills: 2 points - As Cleric minus Knowledge (history) plus Listen
Spells: As Druid (choose spells from the cleric list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, intercession 1/day
2. Innate spell (0-level)
3. Innate spell (1st)
4. Immortal gift
5. Innate spell (2nd)
7. Innate spell (3rd)
9. Innate spell (4th)
10. Intercession 2/day
11. Innate spell (5th)
13. Innate spell (6th)
15. Innate spell (7th)
17. Innate spell (8th)
19. Innate spell (9th)
20. Intercession 3/day

*SHAMAN*
HD: d8
BAB: As Druid
Saves: As Druid
Starting Gold: As Druid
Weapons: Simple
Armor: Light, medium, and shields
Skills: 4 points - As Druid
Spells: As Druid (choose spells from the druid list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy
2. Craft spell fetish
3. Rituals of power I
4. Companion sight
5. Medium elemental form 1/day
6. Trackless step
7. Rituals of power II
8. Treant form 1/day
10. Huge elemental form 1/day
11. Second elemental type
12. Quickened rituals
13. Rituals of power III
14. Improved elemental form 1/day
15. Timeless body
16. Greater elemental form 1/day
17. Third elemental type
18. Rituals of power IV
20. Elder elemental form 1/day

*SHAPER*
HD: d8
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Sorcerer
Starting Gold: As Sorcerer
Weapons: Simple
Armor: Light, medium, and shields
Skills: 4 points - As Cleric minus Heal and Knowledge (history), plus Gather Information, Listen, and Search
Spells: As Sorcerer (choose spells from the cleric list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, divine focuses
2. First specialty, enlarge specialty spell
5. Second specialty
8. Empower specialty spell
10. Advanced divine focuses
11. Third specialty
14. Extend specialty spell
17. Maximize specialty spell
18. Fourth specialty

*SPIRIT ADEPT*
HD: d10
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Monk
Starting Gold: As Bard
Weapons: Simple and Martial
Armor: Light including shields except tower shield
Skills: 4 points - As Monk minus Concentration, Craft, Perform, Profession, and Sense Motive
Special:
1. Spirit sense I, spirit stength 2, 1 adept power
2. Evasion, spirit stength 4, 1 adept power
3. Spirit stength 6, 2 adept powers
4. Bonus feat, spirit stength 8, 2 adept powers
5. Feather fall, spirit stength 10, 3 adept powers
6. Spirit sense II, spirit stength 15, 3 adept powers
7. Wholeness of body, spirit stength 20, 4 adept powers
8. Bonus feat, spirit stength 25, 4 adept powers
9. Improved evasion, spirit stength 30, 5 adept powers
10. Spirit stength 35, 5 adept powers
11. Spirit sense III, spirit stength 45, 6 adept powers
12. Bonus feat, spirit stength 55, 6 adept powers
13. Spirit stength 65, 7 adept powers
14. Spirit stength 75, 7 adept powers
15. Spirit stength 85, 8 adept powers
16. Bonus feat, spirit stength 95, 8 adept powers
17. Spirit stength 105, 9 adept powers
18. Spirit stength 115, 9 adept powers
19. Spirit stength 125, 10 adept powers
20. Bonus feat, spirit stength 135, 10 adept powers

Spirit Strength is what the spirit adept uses to power his spirit powers. There are 10 spirit powers and each power has 3 ability levels. At every odd class level a spirit adept gains a new spirit ability. The spirit adept can use a power that he knows at any ability level, provided he is of the proper spirit adept level. The activation cost of a given power is shown in the following table:

Spirit Sense Level / Adept Power Activation Cost
1/1
2/5
3/10

The level powers and their level 1 abilities are as follows:
Improved Movement - +5 to Climb, Jump, or Swim checks
Smite Enemies - One attack deals +2d6 points of damage as a full round action
Burst of Speed - +20 feet add to movement for one minute
Evasive Action - +2 AC, +4 AC vs. AoO for one minute
Piercing Strike - Strike as a magic weapon for one minute
Purify Self - Slow poison or remove disease (self only)
Heighten Senses - +4 bonus to Listen and Spot for 10 minutes
True Vision - Sense Invisibility (reduces miss chance, can target within 15 feet)
Spirit Warrior - Detect undead and outsiders (those with no connect to the Spirit)
Extreme Focus - +4 to skill used under pressure


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

ah ha!

I've got it!

Gnome Shaman 

That's what I needed to get at least started on the basic basic level, thanks Tailspinner.  I think it'll take a week or so for amazon.ca to probably ship me the book no less for it to get here.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

A few questions:

Gnome talents, what do they do?

Do shamans follow the same restrictions as druids in regards to armor?

The Druid organization, any advice on being related to this perhaps?

I think that's it...

actually, I was thinking would it be possible to get a small owl instead of a tiny one?  It'd be neat to have an owl who is as a big as me.


----------



## Starman (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm here. I would have had my character done all ready but I just started a second job (gotta pay the bills  :\ ) and I've been busy. It will be very soon, though.

Starman


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hurm - looking over the list, it seems we have plenty of fighter, rogue, and cleric-types, but no arcane guys.  I can easily run a wizard/sorcerer/psion instead of a ranger!  Let me know, TS!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 17, 2004)

*Kieran Amblecrown*
Male Trueborn Human Brd1; Size M; HD 1d6; hp 6; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 14 (+1 Dex, +3 studded leather); BAB +0; Grp +0; Atk +0 melee (dagger, 1d4/19-20/x2, or rapier, 1d6/18-20/x2), +1 ranged (dagger, 1d4/19-20/x2/10 ft., or shortbow, 1d6/x3/60 ft.), +2 ranged within 30 ft. (dagger, shortbow, both as above); Full Atk as Atk; SA arcane spells, bardic music; SQ Lesser spellcasting I, trueborn abilities, bard abilities; AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +3 (+1 Dex), Will +5 (+3 Wis); Str 10, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 18.

*Skills, Feats, Languages*
Bluff +8 (4 ranks, +4 Cha), Concentration +4 (4 ranks, +0 Con), Decipher Script +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Diplomacy +6 (2 ranks, +4 Cha), Handle Animal +8/+10 with horses (4 ranks, +4 Cha), Heal +7 (4 ranks, +3 Wis), Knowledge/Arcana +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge/Nobility and Royalty +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge/History +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Listen +3 (0 ranks, +3 Wis), Perform/Stringed Instruments +8 (4 ranks, +4 Cha), Search +3 (0 ranks, +3 Int), Sense Motive +5 (2 ranks, +3 Wis), Spellcraft +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Spot +3 (0 ranks, +3 Wis); Innate Talent (Handle Animal, Heal), Point Blank Shot; Anderlar, Celestial, Clan Speech, Common, King's Tongue.

*Trueborn Abilities*
Base land speed 30 ft., bonus feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level, +2 racial bonus on Handle Animal and Ride checks with horses, favored class: any.

*Racial Talents and Transformations*
Lesser Spellcasting I: cure minor wounds, lesser restoration, both 1/day as a 1st level caster.

*Bard Abilities*
Weapon proficiencies (simple, longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip), armor proficiencies (light, all shields except tower), armored spellcasting (no ASF in light armor), arcane spells, bardic knowledge +4, bardic music (countersong, fascinate, inspire courage).

*Spells*
Spells per day 2/0/0/0/0/0/0
Spells known 4/0/0/0/0/0/0
Bonus spells 0/1/1/1/1/0/0
0-level spells known: _detect magic, lullaby, read magic, summon instrument_ [Save DC 14]

*Equipment*
Noble's outfit, studded leather armor, rapier, shortbow, quiver [20 arrows], dagger (in boot), common lute, backpack [bedroll, bottle of Deleune wine from his father's estate, traveler's outfit], spell component pouch, belt pouch.

*Physical Description*
Tall and lean (6 ft. 2 in., 197 lbs.), Kieran's blonde hair, trim beard, and green eyes clearly mark him as Deluene.  A handsome youth (although not as good looking as any of his three brothers), he carries himself well, with the careful deportment and composure of a member of the aristocracy.  His clothes are clean and, generally, horribly inappropriate for an adventurer -- being just slightly too formal.  He looks far more ready to go off hunting foxes than to explore the unknown parts of the world.

*Background*
Kieran is the youngest of the three sons of Baron Whitelin Amblecrown, a minor noble in the service of King Enir II.  His older brother, Whitelin Amblecrown II, has been trained to follow in their father's footsteps since birth, with his good health, dashing good looks, and wild popularity among the serfs assuring his succession to the title.  The twins, Nicolaen and Thomel, have been accorded minor titles in the Barony and have begun careers in the military and clergy, respectively.  This, of course, leaves Kieran, an adventurer because there's nothing for him at home now that his education's been finished -- the lands and title will go to his older brothers before they even get close to him and his father frequently treats Kieran like an unexpectedly sharp and favored puppy more than a son.  He has since decided that he might as well go out and seek his own fortune.  Having never been to Seagarden, he figured that was as good a place as any to start.  It's also where he ran out of money.  In the meantime, he's been roaming from inn to inn, paying for his lodging by playing his lute.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey, Ferrix.  Just got here.  Hope this helps.



> Gnome talents, what do they do?




Arcane Mastery: +1 known spell (spontaneous casters), +1 spell slot/day of any level the PC can cast [prereq: Arcane spellcaster level 1+]
Divine Mastery: as above, except for divine casters [prereq: Divine spellcaster level 1+]
Fey Gift I: cast one 0-level and one 1st level spell 1/day at character level (pick from Druid spell list)
Fey Gift II: Expands on Fet gift I [Prereq: Fey gift I, character level 7+]
Potion Mastery I: identify potions and oils, all potions function at caster level +1
Potion Mastery II: brew three potions (chosen from the Shaman or Ranger spell lists) even if the character does not have Brew Potion
Talent Feats: pick one of the following feats - any metamagic, any item creation, Alertness, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus
Talent Skills: gain +5 skill points to distribute among a set list of skills



> Do shamans follow the same restrictions as druids in regards to armor?




Not as far as I can see.



> The Druid organization, any advice on being related to this perhaps?




I'll leave this for Tailspinner to answer.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks kajambe


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Gnome talents, what do they do?
> 
> Do shamans follow the same restrictions as druids in regards to armor?




Thanx to Kajamba Lion for the great answers to these.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> The Druid organization, any advice on being related to this perhaps?




You could be a member if you wish for background purposes but it will have little if any to do with in game stuff.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> actually, I was thinking would it be possible to get a small owl instead of a tiny one?  It'd be neat to have an owl who is as a big as me.




Sorry. Only a regular 1 HD owl will work. A 2 HD owl would be small, but for 3.5e the druid's companion (shaman animal companions work like druid animal companions) is based on the base animal.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry. Only a regular 1 HD owl will work. A 2 HD owl would be small, but for 3.5e the druid's companion (shaman animal companions work like druid animal companions) is based on the base animal.




Alright, I don't entirely understand your logic, but up to you.  Seems not all animal companions are created equal, guess a wolf or eagle seems a better choice after all.

Didn't want the HD increase, just a small owl instead of a tiny one, sort of like the size an eagle is which is still 1HD.

The MM also doesn't list advancement sizes for animals.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

[smallcaps]*Sasskasa*[/smallcaps]
*Male Lizardfolk Rgr1*; Size M; HD 1d10+4; hp 15; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft, Sw 40 ft.; AC 14 (+2 leather armor, +1 Dex, +1 natural); BAB +1; Grp +5; Atk +5 melee (scimitar, 1d6, crit 18-20x2, 4 lb., one-handed, slashing OR light flail, 1d8, crit x2, 5 lbs., bludgeoning OR degger, 1d4/1d6, crit 19-20x2, 2 lbs., piercing), +2 ranged (returner, 1d4/1d6, crit x2, 20ft., 1 lb., bludgeoning and piercing); Full Atk as Atk; SA See below; SQ See below; AL CN; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will -1; Str 18 (+4), Dex 12 (+1), Con 18 (+4), Int 12 (+1), Wis 8 (-1), Cha 6 (-2).

*Skills and Feats:* Climb 4 (0 ranks, +4 Str), Heal 5 (3 ranks, -1 Wis, +3 Racial Talent), Jump 4 (0 ranks, +4 Str), Knowledge (nature) 11 (8 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Lizardfolk), Survival 12 (9 ranks -1 Wis, +2 Lizardfolk, +2 Racial Talent), Swim 12 (0 rank, +4 Str, +8 Lizardfolk); Toughness (+3 hp), Track (ranger bonus).

*Lizardfolk Traits:* Natural Armor Bonus: Lizardfolk have thick hides and gain a +1 natural armor bonus to Defense; Low-Light Vision: Lizardfolk can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions; +8 Swim to avoid hazards or perform special actions; Lizardfolk can always take 10 on Swim; Lizardfolk can use run action provided movement is in straight line while swimming; Lizardfolk receive a bonus of +2 Knowledge (nature) & Survival; Lizardfolk can hold breath three time Con score; Lizardfolk can never gain proficiency with Heavy Armor

*Ranger Abilities:* Rangers are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields; when wearing light armor or no armor, the ranger can fight with two weapons as if he had the feats Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon fighting (this is lost when wearing heavier armor or fighting with a double-headed weapon); rangers can cast divine spells at 4th level; rangers gain Track as a bonus feat; *Favored Enemy: Vermin (+2 to Bluff,Listen,Sense Motive,Spot,Survival,+2 Damage vs. Vermin)*; Improved Two-Weapon fighting (BAB +9).

*Racial Talent:* Talent Skills: +3 to Heal, +2 to Survival (1st level)

*Equipment:* leather armor (adorned as below), scimitars (2), light flail (2), degger (2), returner (4), backpack [waterskin (full), caltrops, flint and steel, trail rations (2 days worth), hemp rope (50 ft.), grappling hook (bone), oil (3 flasks), empty sacks (2), whetstone, large chunk of half-eaten salted pork], 159 gp (in the form of various gemstones, kept in backpack) = Light load (41 lbs.)

*XP:* 0 xp / 1000 xp

*Description and Personality:* Sasskasa looks every bit the primitive, barbaric lizardman: his grey-green scaled hide is covered with pictograms and tattoos depicting crocodiles, snakes, and large birds of prey (they are actually vultures, but it is hard to tell) as well as other geometric patterns that mean little to those outside his race.  He wears only his leather armor (made from the tanned hide of a crocodile and adorned with spike-like boar tusks, claws, bones, teeth and feathers of various animals.  Over the whole of the affair lies a bamboo and colored shell mosaic of a large crocodile with it sun in its mouth and the moon held within a coiled tail, which is surprisingly well crafted and beautiful to behold.

Sasskasa carries little in the ways of personal effects, but everything that he does carry is festooned with some form of dangling talisman, adornment or decoration – all of which have some form of meaning to the haughty lizardman.  His twin scimitars, which he calls “Asp” and “Boa” are stylistically crafted and engraved to look like their namesakes – large snakes (the blade of Asp is made to look like a curving forked tongue and the blade of Boa makes up the bulk of the snake’s thick body).  Likewise, his other weapons take on totem-like qualities: his fails look like colorful jungle frogs with their tongues distended, his deggers like barbed and jagged lizards, while his returners all display bird-of-prey motifs.  All that he owns he carries on his back, and frankly, he seems to prefer it that way; never weighing himself down with things he deems unnecessary.

Sasskasa is painfully haughty and crass.  He feels that all other races are naturally lesser than his kind, and rarely hesitates to let them know as much.  However, he is very good at what he does, despite still being a very young lizardman, and so other races that hire him as a guide or tracker tend to willingly bear the brunt of his barbs.  Sasskasa is also frightfully independent, having been on his own for as long as he could remember; he does not take orders well, although he will go along with a group decision if it suits him (at that moment).  While he has yet to make any true friends, this desire is one of the most powerful driving forces in his psyche: he has been alone for as long as he can recall, and secretly desires companionship (even though he would likely not admit this verbally even under the threat of death) of those lesser races which he looks down upon.

*Height, Weight, Age:* 6 ft. 7 in., 285 lbs., 19 years old.
*Region of Origin:* Tamerland, headwaters of the Caracasa River
*Languages:* Common, Draconic

*Background:* Sasskasa has spent his whole life wandering – he hails from a remote village near the headwaters of the Caracasa River, deep in the jungle of the same name.  However, he has not been near his home for many a year – no one knows what happened to his tribe, or even if they still exist.  The headstrong and taciturn lizardman will not speak of them; so it is likely that only a journey into the depths of the Caracasa Jungle will reveal the truth.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Thanx to Kajamba Lion for the great answers to these.




Glad to.    In other news, I've finished Kieran. 

Nick


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey - everyone, I need some help picking my favored enemy - any suggestions?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

character should be up in brief tomorrow


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2004)

* Kyna Moonfire 
Female Night Elf/ Shaper
Character level:  1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
City:The Morningstar Mountains
Height: 4' 5''
Weight: 100 lbs
Hair: White
Eyes: Deep Red
Age: 130yrs

Str: 12 +1 (4 points)
Dex: 16 +3 (6 points, +2 Racial)
Con: 12 +1 (6 points, -2 Racial)
Int: 14 +2 (6 points)
Wis: 14 +2 (6 points)
Cha: 15 +2 (8 points)

Class and Racial Abilities
Racial: +2 Dex –2 Con; Low-light Vision, +2 racial bonus on saves versus spells and spell like abilities; 1/day dancing lights; faerie fire Caster Level = Character Level; Racial Talent; Unusual Stealth

Class: Divine Spells; Divine Focuses (Vitality – Life; Power - Strength); 
Focus Granted Abilities: Endurance, Toughness, and Martial Weapon Proficiency feat

Hit Dice: 1d8 +1 (Toughness)
HP: 14
AC: 15 (Armor +2, Dex +3)
Init: +3
Speed: 30ft 

Saves 
Fortitude +1 [+0 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will +4 [+2 base, +2 Wis]

BAB: +0
 Melee Atk: +1
Ranged Atk: +3

Skills
Concentration +5 [4 Ranks, Con + 1]
Diplomacy +5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Gather Information +5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Hide +5 [0 Ranks, Dex +3, Stealthy]
Knowledge: Arcane +5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]
Knowledge: Dungeoneering +5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]
Listen +5 [3 Ranks, Wis + 2]
Move Silently +5 [0 Ranks, Dex +3, Stealthy]
Search +4 [2 Ranks, Int + 2]
Spellcraft +5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]

Feats: 
Endurance (Focus)
Toughness (Focus)
Rapier (Focus)
Stealthy 

Focuses:Power- Strength, Vitality-Life

Languages: Common, Elven, Anderlar, Sylvan 

Divine Spells Per Day:  0th – 4.  1st – 2
Spells Known
0 Level: Cure Minor Wounds, Resistance, Virtue, Guidance
1st Level: Cure Light Wounds, Shield Of Faith


Equipment 

Leather Armor  10gp
Wristblade  20gp (+10 on rolls to avoid disarming)
Wrist Sheath  20gp
Wristbolts (5)  5gp
Dagger (2)  4gp
Rapier  20gp
Bedroll  1sp
Backpack  2gp
Waterskin (2)  2gp
Explorer’s Outfit  10gp
Sack  1sp
Flint and Steel  1gp
Blanket  5sp
Scroll case  1gp



Scrolls
 Cure Minor wounds  12gp, 5sp
 Purify Food and Drink  12gp. 5sp
 Cure Light Wounds  25gp
 Sanctuary  25gp


Money
46gp, 3sp

Note –  

Appearance: 
With ashen skin and thin limbs Kyna is a delicate and frail flower of a woman, though what Kyna lacks in strength she makes up for in speed and agility.  She stands about the same height as a human child and weights about as much.  

Kyna’s slight figure is clothed in a long, black skirt with a matching top.  Her skirt is ankle length with a sliver knot work pattern along the hem and up both slits.  Each side of the skirt is slit to her hip to allow full movement.  The waist of the skirt sits on top of her hips and has two sheaths sewn on to the inside of the skirt at the small of her back for her daggers.  Kyna’s top is sleeveless with a low cut V-neck.  The bottom hem sits just below her rib cage, showing off her stomach and navel.  The top is also trimmed with the same delicate silver knot work.  Across her back, hidden under her hair is her rapier.  Upon each wrist is a sheath.  The right sheath holds her favored wristblade and the left holds throwing bolts.

Kyna has large deep red eyes, a tiny nose, and full lips.  She keeps the wealth of her snow white hair hung loose.  The ends of it glide across the ground as she walks.  When she sets her ashen clock about her shoulder she is indistinguishable from the shadows

Personality: 
Kyna is distrusting of most people.  She has been looked down upon for most of her life and treated as unworthy.  All though she is reserved in her judgment of others and strangers, she is polite and courteous.  Kyna does not make friends easily, but when she does she is fiercely loyal; standing by them through anything

Background: 
Kyna was raised in a small cave at the southern end of the Morningstar Mountains where she lived with a family that was not her own.  Her parents and brother were killed in a raid against the Dawn Elves when she was very young, because of this she has almost no memory of them.  Though the Moonstone family took her in and raised her she was never fully accepted but they did treated her civilly.  They did not agree with the ideas of fighting the Dawn Elves for their throne when the Night Elves could just as easily make one of their own.  The family viewed Kyna as a savage.  When her 110th birthday arrived she set out in search of a place she could call home.

Kyna traveled most of Ambria in her search.  She started in Sildanyr and fanned out from there, spending an extended time in The Pale Forest.   She found many isolated places in The Stormfells where she came close to making her home until a trip to The During Highlands brought her within hearing distance of the sea’s call.  That was when she decided the coast was for her.  She spent the next few years exploring the coastline of The Sunset Reach.  When Kyna ranged too far inland the sea would call her back, Kyna decided the best thing for her was to travel to the near by Dreaming Isles.  She bought passage on a cargo boat headed for Seagraden.  

The trip was pleasant giving her high hopes for her future.  When she arrived no one paid much attention to her.   Kyna was able to find a path from the city to an isolated beach with caves along the bottom of the cliff.  At the end of the beach was a cave large enough to make a home out of it.  

Kyna is able to come and go as she pleases with no trouble from anyone.  She goes into Seagraden at night for supplies and to gather information.  To anyone who is not supposed to see her she is just a whisper of wind in the shadows.*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

TS, what's our status?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Game Status*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> TS, what's our status?




We are waiting on people to recuperate from Gen Con and waiting on several characters. Also waiting on Sado to make the jump to this thread. Teflon Billy and Brother Shatterstone please post race and class choices in case there is a slot.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

Cool - TS, do you have any recommendations/hints for a good racial enemy for my ranger?  I would hate to pick something that we're not gonna be coming in contact with...


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry guys, I have looked all over for a copy of the rules and I have failed to secure a set.

I think rather than waiting another week or two I will drop out and open a spot for one of the alternates.  Have fun


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2004)

Wrahn~

   Sorry to see you go.  Take Care   


~Lady S.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 23, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Cool - TS, do you have any recommendations/hints for a good racial enemy for my ranger?  I would hate to pick something that we're not gonna be coming in contact with...




I'll give you a short list:
Animal
Elemental
Magical Beast
Monstrous Humanoid
Vermin


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I'll go with vermin...    Seems the most logical choice, given his background.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

So, can we start soon?  Please?  Pretty please Tailspinner?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

I second that!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

*Basic of Character*

Sy?r
Male Gnome Shaman 1
Alignment: Neutral
Height: 
Weight: 
Hair: dark brown, dredded
Eyes: an almost white blue flecked with dark blue
Age: 

Str: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Wis: 20 (+5) [16 points, +2 racial]
Cha: 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial]

Racial Abilities: small size, low-light vision, +2 handle animal, +2 listen, weapon familiarity, do not need to eat or drink, +1 attack with bludgeoning weapons, wild empathy

Racial Talent: Fey Gift I (haven?t picked the spells yet)

Class Abilities: divine spells, animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy

Hit Dice: 1d8+1
HP: 9
AC: 17 (+1 Dex, +3 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Size), FF 16, Touch 12
Init: +1 [+1 Dex]
Speed: 20 ft (15 ft in armor)
Armor Check Penalty:

Saves:
Fort +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Refl +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +7 [+2 base, +5 Wis]

BAB//Graple: +0 // -4
Attacks:
Sling +3 (1d3, x2, 50 ft., bludgeoning)
Cudgel +2 (1d6, x2, bludgeoning)

Skills (20 sp, max ranks 4/2):
Handle Animal +6 [2 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial]
Survival +7 [2 ranks, +5 Wis]
Knowledge (nature) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
Hide +6 [1cc rank, +1 Dex, +4 size]
Move Silently +2 [1cc rank, +1 Dex]
Listen +9 [2 ranks, +5 Wis, +2 racial]
Spot +7 [2 ranks, +5 Wis]
Concentration +5 [4 ranks, +1 Con]

Feats:
(1st level)

Languages: Common, Gnome, Sylvan.

Equipment:

Appearance:

Personality:

Background:


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

I found the book at a gaming store near here, but it's gonna be a few days before I get a paycheck to cover purchasing it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Game Status*

Lady Shatterstone (Night Elf Shaper), Ashy (Lizardfolk Ranger), Isida Kep’Tukari (Doppleganger Rogue), and Kajamba Lion (Trueborn Bard),

Thanx for your completed characters. I am in the process of reviewing them. Please don't hesitate to review them yourselves.

Ferrix (Gnome Shaman),

Thanx for your character first cut. I am reviewing your character as well. Please finish it when you can.

Starman (Minotaur Fighter),

Please submit your character when you are able.

Teflon Billy and Brother Shatterstone,

You are now players. Please submit characters when you are able.

All,

I plan to start the game next week. Possibly as quick as Monday August 30. Since none of you know each other, anyone who isn't ready to begin can be added in as things get going. I'll have a Rogues' Gallery up tomorrow.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Starman (Aug 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, I am going to have to bow out. Between starting a second job recently and trying to run a game for some friends of mine, I just don't have the time. Sorry. I _really _ wanted to play in a Dawnforge campaign, but it just isn't going to happen at this point.   

Starman


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Teflon Billy and Brother Shatterstone, You are now players. Please submit characters when you are able.




I'm not going to have the time to play in this game...  I'll get word to Billy though. 

Thanks,
BS


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2004)

Everything I know about Dawnforge tells me that I'd love this game, but unfortunately I couldn't find the book yet. If you say I can try to make a character without it, I'd be very glad to play.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Thanx for your completed characters. I am in the process of reviewing them. Please don't hesitate to review them yourselves.




Yer welcome!  Thanks for DMin'!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 26, 2004)

WooT! Brother Shatterstone tells me I'm in

I'll post a character shortly


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Stuff*

Teflon Billy - Great! Sounds good.
Lichtenhart - Check out my post on races and class. Let me know what else you need.
Brother Shatterstone & Starman - Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 26, 2004)

Rogues Gallery is up:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1725081#post1725081


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2004)

w00t, we have four characters, now _that's_ a party!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree!!!    w00t!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd like to try a tiefling wizard. Can you tell me what tiefling talents do, if Dawnforge tieflings are very different (in appearance and behavior) from MM and a little bit about them so I can make a proper background for him? I'm especially interested in what the other races think about them.

Do I have to pay the 100 gp for my familiar with my starting gold (120gp)?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

Please bear in mind that this is just from the books, the DM may have other ideas/twists on things...  Generally, tiefers are not trusted/liked by the other races, because of their demonic ties and their infernalish society....  But then again, lizardfolk aren't that popular either.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 30, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> I'd like to try a tiefling wizard. Can you tell me what tiefling talents do, if Dawnforge tieflings are very different (in appearance and behavior) from MM and a little bit about them so I can make a proper background for him? I'm especially interested in what the other races think about them.




Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery - for wizard you get one additional spell slot per day of any level you can cast.
Infernal Gift I - choose 1 cantrip and 1 first level spell that become spell-like abilities cast at your character level.
Infernal Gift II - You don't meet the requirements for this one.
Demonic Familiar - You get an imp or a quasit as your familiar.
Infernal Resistance - +4 bonus to saves vs spells, special abilities, and special attacks of evil outsiders.
Talent Feats - gain one of these feats that you meet the requirements for: any metamagic feat, Augment Summoning, or Spell Focus (conjuration).
Talent Skills - +5 divided amonst: Craft (any), Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Profession (any), and Speak Language. A skill may receive no more than a +3 talent bonus from this ability.

Tiefling as compared to an average human:
Dark-skinned with distinct red markings on torso and face. Slight of build and shorter. Eyes have dark, horizontal pupils. Teeth are more sharply pointed. Hair is black (or silver as they age), worn long and straight down their back. All have horns from barely noticeable ridges beneath their hair to large curved horns that almost completely cover their ears. Large horns are favored by tiefling women, wrapping their hair about them in different styles.
Base height: 5'-0"/4'-10"
Height modifier: +2d8"
Base weight: 130#/95#
Weight modifier: x (2d4) #
Age adulthood: 15 years
Wizard modifier: +2d6 years
Middle age: 35 years
Old age: 53 years
Venerable age: 70 years
Maximum age: +2d20 years

They are generally unwelcome in human lands, but some of the other races find them tolerable companions. Gnomes have a strange fondness for them. Some night elves have begun soliciting the aid of them in their war with the dawn elves.



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Do I have to pay the 100 gp for my familiar with my starting gold (120gp)?




Yes.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Game Start*

Unfortunately, Real Life has reared its ugly head again. I hope to start the game by midweek.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ashy (Aug 30, 2004)

::crosses fingers::


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

I second that!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello??  TS???


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Please bear in mind that I will be leaving to go backpacking in a couple of hours...  Won't be back until Monday evening!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Just FYI, my backpacking trip has been cancelled, so I will be around this weekend after all.  /


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Character Updates:*

*Zek*
200 gp
Check equipment total.
96# (medium encumbrance)
----------------------------------------
*Kieran Amblecrown*
160 gp
Check equipment total.
47# (medium encumbrance)
----------------------------------------
*Sasskasa*
HP: 17
Ref +3
Check skills. Remember max of 4 ranks for first level character.
Talent skill bonus can go beyond the 4 rank max.
Languages?
Degger is an exotic weapon for you.
75# (light encumbrance)
----------------------------------------
*Kyna Moonfire*
HP: 12
120 starting gold.
----------------------------------------
*Xrak*
Height: 5’10”+2d8”
Weight: 130#; x(2d4)#
Age: 15+2d6
Arcane mastery is one additional spell of any one spell level you can cast.
Bedroll (1sp/5lb)
Money: 1gp;1sp


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Changes made:
hp - changed
Ref - chnanged
Skills - fixed
What about my languages?  I have Common and Draconic...
Changed degger to dagger  
load - changed

EDIT: and added a pic!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm assuming that the problem is with the noble's outfit (I never noticed the sentence before the "first outfit is free" sentence on PHB 131, so...).  I'll just drop that outfit and pick up a courtier's outfit (30 gp), which should have this happen:

160 gp starting
160 gp traveler's outfit (free)
135 gp studded leather (25 gp)
115 gp rapier (20 gp)
85 gp shortbow (30 gp)
84 gp 20 arrows/quiver (1 gp)
82 gp dagger (2 gp)
77 gp common lute (5 gp)
75 gp backpack (2 gp)
74.9 gp bedroll (1 sp)
64.9 gp bottle of fine Deluene wine (10 gp)
59.9 gp spell component pouch (5 gp)
57.9 gp belt pouch (1 gp)
27.9 gp courtier's outfit (30 gp)
22.9 gp signet ring (5 gp)
2.9 gp alchemist's fire (20 gp)

I'll update the sheet right now.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Changes made:
> What about my languages?  I have Common and Draconic...




...and with an INT of 12 you get one bonus language.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Ah!  Ok- I'll add one ASAP...

EDIT: DONE!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 9, 2004)

Game Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1749397#post1749397


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 9, 2004)

Damn, you're quick on the draw there, *Ashy*.    I thought I'd be first one in.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Flyin' fingers!  I just got lucky...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2004)

WOO HOO!!!!  we are off!!!!!  YEAH!!!!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm going to have to 'cede out of this game. Money has been tight and I don't have the book still. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to see ya go, Ferrix...  I wouldn't think you'd need the book THAT much, tho....


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry guys but I've got to drop out too. My campaign has started quicker than I thought, I have been summoned from alternatehood in a couple other gamesand I need to focus a bit. Not that I don't like this game, it's just that i can't really 'feel' the char I had in mind, so probably leaving now is better than dragging it.

I hope you all have a lot of fun.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2004)

If you still have a place for me I would like to play a gnome Wizard


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 15, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> If you still have a place for me I would like to play a gnome Wizard




You are in. Post a character.

TS


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2004)

[smallcaps]*Karl Komber*[/smallcaps]
*Male Gnome Wiz1*; Size S; HD 1d4+3; hp 7; Init -1 (-1 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 10 ( -1 Dex, +1 size); BAB +0; Grp -2; Atk +0 range (Small light crossbow, 1d6, crit 19-20x2, 2 lb; SA See below; SQ See below; AL LN; SV Fort +3, Ref -1, Will +3; Str 6 (-2), Dex 8 (-1), Con 16 (+3), Int 18 (+4), Wis 10 (0), Cha 18 (+4).

*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +7 (4r+3con), Knowledge arcane 11 (4r+4int+3feat), Knowledge the plane 8 (4r+4int), knowledge history 8 (4r+4int), spellcraft 8 (4r+4int), Diplomacy(cc) 6 (2r+4cha), hide 3 (0r-1dex+4size), listen 4 (0r+0wis+2gnome+2familiar), handle animal 6 (0r+4cha+2gnome),spot 5 (0r+0wis+5familiar);Scribe Scroll, Skill focus (knowledge arcana).

*Gnome traits:* small; Low-Light Vision;+2 handle animals and listen; gnome weapon familiarity; do not need to eat or drink ; +1 attack Bonus with bludgeoning weapons (including slings);Wild Empathy +5;

*Wizard ability:* Bonus feat scribe scroll;Spell casting (see below), Familiar Otuh the owl.
*Racial Talent:* Arcane Mastery +1 first level/day (1st level)

*Wizard spellbook:*
0th level:all cantrips
1st level: Magic Missile, mage armor, shield, Expeditious retreat, Charm Person, Silent image, Comprehend language

*Spell studied:*
0th: mending, detect magic, mage hand
1st: Charm person, Expeditious retreat, Comprehend language


*Equipment:* spellbook(?), Scholar's outfit
15 gp (might be put on a mortage see below)

*XP:* 0 xp / 1000 xp

*Description and Personality:* Karl is a very friendly but serious gnome. Karl is very beautiful gnome and always make sure to look good. He doesn't like to be caught with his hair ungroom or with his beard unshaved or even worse not sharply dress. Karl is a very extraverted person. He has a big mouth but no real mean to back up his talk. Not being physically strong he avoids physical combat as much as he can. Karl is extremely self disciplined and go to great lenght to achieve his objective. He is obsessed with cleaness and order.  more to come later

*Height, Weight, Age:* 3ft 4", 44 lbs., 70 years old.
*Region of Origin:* SeaGarden
*Languages:* Gnome, Common, Draconic, Anderlar, Elven, Sylvan

*Background:* 
Karl owns a very small library in Seagarden. He buys and sells all kinds of books. He also offers translation services and he is planing on offering history classes. He just started the business a few days ago putting everything he got in the business. He sold his grand father crossbow, a family heirloom in order to start the business. 

*Otuh Owl familiar*
*Female Tiny Animal(Owl)*; Size T; HD 1; hp 3; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 10 ft, fly 40ft.; AC 18 ( +3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural, +1 familiar); BAB +0; Grp -11; Atk +5 melee (Talon, 1d4-3, crit 20x2,; SA See below; SQ See below; AL LN; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 4 (-3), Dex 17 (+3), Con 10 (0), Int 6 (-2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 4 (-3).
Listen +14, Move Silently +17, Spot +6*(14),Concentration +4, Knowledge arcane 2, Knowledge the plane 2, knowledge history 2, spellcraft 2, Diplomacy(cc) -1, handle animals -1;Weapon finesse
*Special*
Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, low light vison,


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

DarkMaster,

Check skill points (I count 28 & it should be 24), Check gold (familiar costs 100 gp), languages are good and you don't get any more.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2004)

fixed, forgot that he is not human, He sold the crossbow and bolts to get the familiar.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

DarkMaster,

Spellbook is free to a first level wizard, one set of clothes is free to a first level character (Scholar's outfit), that gives you 20 gp starting gp after familiar.

Post him in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

DarkMaster,

Read the first post in the IC thread and post a response there IC.


Teflon Billy,

You still around?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "Never. Call. Me. *'Man'*."




Oh "Lizard", that one made me laugh.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Gotta *be* the character!    It's gonna be interesting, suren!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2004)

I guess we lost Teflon Billy. I'll keep the recruiting open, but it doesn't appear as though we'll get any more takers.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2004)

Great RPing guys. Update later today.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks, TS!  I'm having a BLAST!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 2, 2004)

Oooo! Oooo! I'd like to play, if you'll have me. I don't have the Dawnforge books though -- I've been meaning to pick them up for awhile now and this would be the perfect excuse.

How about a yuan-ti (thinblood) psychic warrior? (Would the psionic stuff come from the expanded psionics handbook, or does Dawnforge have its own psionic rules?)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 4, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Oooo! Oooo! I'd like to play, if you'll have me. I don't have the Dawnforge books though -- I've been meaning to pick them up for awhile now and this would be the perfect excuse.
> 
> How about a yuan-ti (thinblood) psychic warrior? (Would the psionic stuff come from the expanded psionics handbook, or does Dawnforge have its own psionic rules?)




Thinblood Yuan-ti psychic warrior is fine. Dawnforge doesn't have any special psionic rules. But the DM only has access to the SRD. So that is the limit for psionic characters.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay, that's no problem. I'm not particularly familiar with psionics so it won't be anything fancy. I'll work on the character tonight and try to have something up tomorrow. I ordered the Dawnforge books, but it take a few days for them to get here. 

In the meantime, could someone tell me what the yuan-ti racial talents are?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, they're rather excellent with woodwinds, are mouse-hunters without peer, and they make the most _wonderful_ guacamole dip...  


Oh, you mean like actually game-effecting talents...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok, thinblood traits are +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str.  Medium, 30 ft. speed, +2 diplomacy and sense motive, low light vision.  Racial talents from core book:

*True Yuan-Ti Racial Talent Tree* (of the ones you can take at 1st level, not listing higher powers)

_Bite attack_ - Bite attack in addition to normal attacks, made at -5 penalty, deals 1d6 + 1/2 Str mod damage.  If only attack no attack penalty and full Str damage.

_Lesser psionics I_ - 1/day _chameleon power, detect poison, produce acid._

_Psionic Mastery _ - Each time this is selected, gain one additional discovered power of highest level you can manifest.

_Talent Feats_ - can select a bonus feat of any metapsionic feat, psionic creation feat, or Psionic Focus.

_Talent Skills_ - Gains total talent bonus of +5 can be distributed among following skills: Craft (any), Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Knowledge (any), Profession (any), and Sense Motive.

_Identify Psionic Item_ - Concentrate 10 minutes on psionic item, can identify all psionic properties.  Can determine if item is psionic or not as free action.

Talent Trees from Age of Legend that can be taken at first level:

*Forked Tongue Talent Tree*

_Soothing Words_ - Can take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive even if stress and distractions would normally prevent it.

*Shadow Serpant Talent Tree*

_Silent Slither_ - Can move up to full speed when Hiding and Moving Silently at no penalty.

_Wall Walking_ - Can cast _spider climb_ as spell like ability 1/day as caster of character level.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks, Isida! 




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, they're rather excellent with woodwinds, are mouse-hunters without peer, and they make the most _wonderful_ guacamole dip...



Hmmm... that could be useful to know.... I could be the Pied Piper of Seagarden and led the mice to their delicious deaths by guacamole!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay, first draft of character now posted over at the Rogue's Gallery. I still need to write up her personality and history and maybe make a few adjustments to equipment. She has a spiked chain which she's not proficient with (since she can't take Exotic Weapon Proficiency yet because her BAB is only +0)-- I put it in because she will want to practice with it, for when she takes the feat at 2nd level.

I will try to get the rest of the stuff up in the next 24 hours (I don't have info on yuan-ti in Dawnforge though; if I wind up messing something up, please let me know).

@Ashy: Aren't rangers in 3.5e supposed to have d8 Hit Dice, not d10 so Sasskasa's hp should be 15?

@Lady Shatterstone: How did Kyna end up with 14 hp? (8 Shaper + 1 Con + 3 Toughness = 12)


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> @Lady Shatterstone: How did Kyna end up with 14 hp? (8 Shaper + 1 Con + 3 Toughness = 12)





Thanks for the heads up Sephiroth no Miko.  Guess it was one of those "cant count past ten" days.     I will get that fixed.  Oh!  welcome aboard!     Glad to have you


----------



## Ashy (Oct 6, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> @Ashy: Aren't rangers in 3.5e supposed to have d8 Hit Dice, not d10 so Sasskasa's hp should be 15?




Probably so...    I was likely looking at the old books (or relying on my old brain...)  

DM, what's the call?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 6, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up Sephiroth no Miko.  Guess it was one of those "cant count past ten" days.     I will get that fixed.  Oh!  welcome aboard!     Glad to have you



Thank you! 


24 hour update: Well, personality and appearance are done for Sssakkariah, at least...  I will try to get her history done as soon as I can.

I hope I'm not holding this game up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2004)

Good catch Sephiroth no Miko. Yes, Ashy, d8. So reduce total by 2.

Also, I had spotted the HP thing for Kyna Moonfire earlier. But it got lost in the shuffle. Also starting gold for a shaper is 120 like a sorcerer. Lady Shatterstone, please refigure Kyna Moonfire equipment.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko,

Thinblood female:
Height: 5'-0" +2d6
Weight: 95# x(1d6)
Age: 30 +4d6
Appearance:
Yuan-ti thinbloods appear as tall, slight humans with a subtle slant to the eyes, which are always black on white. They have slightly pointed ears like the elves, and two short, sharp fangs in place of two of their upper canines. Their skin has a slight green tint on the forearms, thighs, and neck, and is patched with brown in these places. It is rougher than human skin and can grow into a tough layer of defense against physical blows. Thinbloods tend to dress simply, most often in long, heavy robes that allow them to conceal as much of their body as possible. Thinbloods seldom speak unless absolutely necessary to avoid giving away their heritage through their thick accented speech.

Racial weapon:
Fangcaps 2gp 1d2 x2 5' 0# P
Small mouth darts that can be fitted over a thinblood's oversized teeth and then removed and spit at opponents. They can be fired from a blowgun to get a better range. They can be filled with poison. Max range 20'. All thinbloods are proficient with fangcaps.

Character:
Feats: I can't find Psionic Talent in the SRD. Psionic Weapon has prereqs of Str 13+, Power Attack.
Powers: You get two 0-level plus one for Psionic mastery which should give you 3. SRD shows 2 power points at first level. SRD shows you get 2 of the 10 Psionic Combat Modes (5 Psionic Attack Modes and 5 Psionic Defense Modes).
Encumbrance: Medium Load (73.5#/59–116#)


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 6, 2004)

Okay-dokey, Sssakkariah is about as done as I can get her, without the books. I'll put in a few more campaign-specific details in her history once I get and read them but the basic story is up. Everything else should be done. 

Lemme know if there's anything I did wrong/need to change?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 6, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Appearance:
> Yuan-ti thinbloods appear as tall, slight humans with a subtle slant to the eyes, which are always black on white. They have slightly pointed ears like the elves, and two short, sharp fangs in place of two of their upper canines. Their skin has a slight green tint on the forearms, thighs, and neck, and is patched with brown in these places. It is rougher than human skin and can grow into a tough layer of defense against physical blows. Thinbloods tend to dress simply, most often in long, heavy robes that allow them to conceal as much of their body as possible. Thinbloods seldom speak unless absolutely necessary to avoid giving away their heritage through their thick accented speech.



Okay, will adjust appearance to fit. Thanks for the description!




> Feats: I can't find Psionic Talent in the SRD. Psionic Weapon has prereqs of Str 13+, Power Attack.
> Powers: You get two 0-level plus one for Psionic mastery which should give you 3. SRD shows 2 power points at first level. SRD shows you get 2 of the 10 Psionic Combat Modes (5 Psionic Attack Modes and 5 Psionic Defense Modes).



Hmmm... I was working from the 3.5 SRD (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/srd35) which had Psionic Talent (gives 2 PPs) and Psionic Weapon only had a prereq of Str 13+. Also, they seem to have gotten rid of psionic attack modes and defense modes in 3.5...

Psychic warriors also no longer have 0-level powers-- their power progression got reworked under the new system. At 1st level, they got 0 PPs (and access to 1st-level powers)-- the only PPs they get are from high ability scores. So Sssakkariah had 2 PPs from her Wisdom, and then 2 PPs from the Psionic Talent feat. (I guess if her Psion Mastery talent gave her another 1 PP, she would have 5 total.) But that's all 3.5 stuff.

However, if you want me to use the 3.0 version instead, I can change her to fit. Just let me know which version you prefer.




> Encumbrance: Medium Load (73.5#/59–116#)



I will add that in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2004)

Oops. Didn't realize I had the old psionic rules. Stay with 3.5e.

I'll check over things again.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2004)

OK. I think your good to go. Read the first post in the IC thread. Check out the part that is specifically for your character. Then post an appropriate reply.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Also starting gold for a shaper is 120 like a sorcerer. Lady Shatterstone, please refigure Kyna Moonfire equipment.




By chance do you have a page number for the currency?    I honestly remember finding nothing in the book about starting gold.  :\


----------



## Ashy (Oct 6, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Good catch Sephiroth no Miko. Yes, Ashy, d8. So reduce total by 2.




Done.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> By chance do you have a page number for the currency?    I honestly remember finding nothing in the book about starting gold.  :\




Actually it isn't in the book at all. The values I use were given by Wil Upchurch in the Dawnforge Yahoo group. In message #179 he wrote:

Starting Money:

Disciple- as cleric
Shaman- as druid
Shaper- as sorcerer
Spirit Adept- as monk

And then in message #182 in reference to the small amount given to the Spirit Adept, he wrote:

Yeah, I'm an idiot. Please change that to "as bard."

So that is what I use.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info TS i will change my character sheet as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. RL has been creeping up on me. Update soon, hopefully.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 14, 2004)

No worries.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 14, 2004)

I got my Dawnforge books, yay!  I will try to read over the more pertinent bits tonight and tomorrow and make changes to Sssakkariah soon. Just from a quick look through, I can see I've got some of her stuff a little wrong-- will try to bring her background more in line with what's in the book.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 15, 2004)

I will gone all Friday (10/15) to Sunday (10/17) to a wedding and will not have internet access. The earliest I will be able to post again will be Monday. Sorry for the inconvenience all. :\

By the way, Tailspinner, would it be okay to swap Sssakkariah's ranks in Survival out for Disguise instead? It would be more in keeping with her status as a thin-blood, I realized after doing some reading, and anyway, yuan-ti are fairly urban creatures.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 15, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> I will gone all Friday (10/15) to Sunday (10/17) to a wedding and will not have internet access. The earliest I will be able to post again will be Monday. Sorry for the inconvenience all. :\
> 
> By the way, Tailspinner, would it be okay to swap Sssakkariah's ranks in Survival out for Disguise instead? It would be more in keeping with her status as a thin-blood, I realized after doing some reading, and anyway, yuan-ti are fairly urban creatures.




I'll try to get an update today or Monday. That swap is fine.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 21, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> By the way, Tailspinner, would it be okay to swap Sssakkariah's ranks in Survival out for Disguise instead? It would be more in keeping with her status as a thin-blood, I realized after doing some reading, and anyway, yuan-ti are fairly urban creatures.



Oops, ignore that request. I apparrently had an older draft of Sssakkariah in mind when I said she had ranks in Survival. She doesn't. Duh.  I will be leaving her skills as is.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

TailSpinner, I think you should have this thing going before we are all dead .


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

Ashy, Sasskasa's response was hilarious!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 24, 2004)

Ugh, sorry about the lack of activity for the last few days but a wee nasty bug is making my life miserable. Will try to post when I feel a bit better....


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon.  There is something going around in my little world as well.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ashy, Sasskasa's response was hilarious!




Thanks!!!  I am having SUCH fun with this party!!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2004)

Everyone is second level. Please post character changes and chosen class. Then I'll post hit points for you.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

What just happened?????


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

wow!  otay...


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

How much is worth the Gem? also is there a place nearby where we could buy equipment?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Everyone is second level. Please post character changes and chosen class. Then I'll post hit points for you.




DONE!


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

What is the ghosting racial transformation?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2004)

Updates to Kieran:

Adds another level of Bard.
1.  +1 BAB
2.  +1 Ref, +1 Will
3.  9 skill points (+1 Bluff, +1 Concentration, +1 Decipher Script, +1 Diplomacy, +3 Knowledge/History, +1 Perform/Stringed Instruments, +1 Spellcraft).  The 5th rank in Bluff grants a +2 synergy bonus to Diplomacy.  The 5th rank in Knowledge/History grants a +2 synergy bonus to Bardic Knowledge.
4. New spells per day: +1/+1/0/0/0/0/0; New spells known 1/2/0/0/0/0/0: _ghost sound, charm person, cure light wounds_
5. +1 Bardic Knowledge.
6. Racial transformation: Aura of Good.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> What is the ghosting racial transformation?




Ghosting: Many gnomes exhibit this strange trait, which allows them to live on both the Material Plane and the fey realm of Itheria simultaneously. Normally this has no effect except to give the gnome a slightly fuzzy look, as if his form is slightly blurred. On command, however, the gnome can _ghost_, phasing back and forth between the planes more rapidly than the mortal eye can follow. The effect is identical to the _blink_ spell except that the gnome travels back and forth to Itheria rather than the Ethereal Plane. It requires a full-round action to activate this ability, and the gnome can only activate it once per day for a duration of up to one minute.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2004)

Kajamba Lion: Thanx! Hit points for this level are 5.

Ashy: Go ahead and post all changes here. Hit points for this level are 6 + 4 = 10.

Isida Kep'Tukari: Go ahead and post all changes here. Hit points for this level are 6 + 2 = 8. Racial Transformation: Change Shape has a prerequisite of character level 6+.

DarkMaster: Go ahead and post all changes here. Hit points for this level are 4 + 3 = 7.

Lady Shatterstone: I need your class choice and character update.

Sephiroth no Miko: I need your class choice and character update.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2004)

Added +1 BAB, +1 Will, 6 skill points (concentration, knowledge arcana, the plane, history, spellcraft, diplomacy(cc) ). Wild empathy +1, spell now at 4/3, adjusted familiar accordingly and took Ghosting for the racial transformation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Added another level of rogue.  +1 BAB, +1 to Ref save, evasion.  Changed racial talent to natural armor (increases to +1).  Added ranks to appraise, bluff, disguise, open lock, search, and slight of hand.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

Added another level of ranger: +1 BAB, 10 hps, +1 Ref, 7 Skill points (Survival, Heal, Climb, Knowledge (nature)), Two Weapon fighting, Racial transformation: breathe water, 1 jacynth


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

Added another level of Shaper.  +1 BAB, +1 Melee, +1 Ranged.  6 more skill points went to move silently, hide, listen, search, spellcraft, knowledge: arcane.  Gained extra bonus spell per day 0th-6 and 1st-5.  New 0th level spell: Detect Magic.  1st speciality: enlarge - Domain:Knowledge.  Racial Transformation: Minor Spell Resistance.  Divine Focuses (Vitality – Knowledge)

(P.S.  gold is finally fixed.  Sorry it took so long.)


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 26, 2004)

Added another level of psychic warrior: +1 BAB, +1 Fort, 3 skill points (+1 Autohypnosis, +1 Concentration, +1 Knowledge (psionics)-- gained a +2 synergy bonus to Autohypnosis from Concentration, and a +2 synergy bonus to Knowledge (psionics) from Autohypnosis), Spiked Chain Proficiency (gained as psychic warrior bonus feat), +1 power point, new 1st level power known: metaphysical weapon, racial transformation: Embracing the Taint (from Age of Legends), added jacinth to equipment.

Sorry about the lag time.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 27, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone: Hit points for this level are 8 + 1 = 9.

Sephiroth no Miko: Hit points for this level are 7 + 2 = 9.

Ashy: Check skill points. The most you can have in any one skill is 5. Also, your total skill points should be 35 (6 + Int bonus[+1] = 7; 7 times level + 3 = 7 x 5 = 35). When we were getting you updated for 3.5e I believe we forgot about skill points.

All: Reference the gem, anyone that wants to check on selling it can do so in game. I'll move the story along once everyone is done with what they want to do before the evening is up. The new level becomes active once your character sleeps.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Ashy: Check skill points. The most you can have in any one skill is 5. Also, your total skill points should be 35 (6 + Int bonus[+1] = 7; 7 times level + 3 = 7 x 5 = 35). When we were getting you updated for 3.5e I believe we forgot about skill points.




Fixed!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 27, 2004)

Added 5 hp to Kieran.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Hit points added on Zek as well.  As far as I know, I'm totally up to date.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

Added 9 hitpoints to Sssakkariah. She should be totally updated as well, barring minor tweaks to back story (which won't affect present events or personality).


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Something you all might find interesting...  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. RL is rearing its ugly head once more.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey, folks.  Just dropping in to let you know that I'm going to be away from my computer until Sunday night.  I'll see y'all then.

Nick


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 3, 2004)

Just a note.... I wilbe going to GenCon SoCal this weekend (yay!  My first con!) so I will not be available this weekend. I will be back on Monday.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Have Fun!!!  :d


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am going to put the game on hold from Thursday December 16 through Monday January 3. We will get going again on or after the 3rd. Everyone have a great Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

Have a Merry Chirstmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

My very best wishes for a blessed and protected Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 16, 2004)

Have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 31, 2004)

Tailspinner,

Ehr, after reading through the XPH some more (Sssakkariah is my first foray into world of psionics), I've realized I've been reading the Ability Modifiers and Bonus Power Points table wrong. I thought the columns represented power levels, not character levels (I don't know what I was thinking since they go up to 20)... anyways, I've revised Sssakkariah's chracter sheet to reflect her correct PPs (I hope): *7*.

(She gets 1 PP from being a PsW2, 2 from the Psionic Talent feat, and 4 from having an 18 Wis at 2nd level, or at least that's how I read the chart.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 24, 2005)

Great interaction and roleplaying everyone. Update soon.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 11, 2005)

I deeply apologize for my abrupt disappearance this last week but was pulled away by an unexpected family crisis. The bad news is, it's still not yet resolved so I'm not going to have time to post updates for the games I'm in.  The good news is, I will hopefully be back in action sometime mid to late next week.  Again, I apologize for making people wait and I hope to be back soon.

DM, please just NPC my character for the time-being. Thanks!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2005)

I hope everything gets better soon.  Hang in there.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 14, 2005)

No problems. I've been away celebrating my anniversary. Thinks will get crackin' again soon. I just have to get caught up.

Tailspinner


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 14, 2005)

Anniversary?  Awesome.  

/me hoists a pint


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

I seem to have misplaced my dawnforge books. Can anyone give me the stats for the dark elven wristbolt?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry Ts that I didnt post them, I still not 100% sure about stats and combat yet....plus Isida spoils me in her games.   

On pg. 92 on the table for exotic weapons:

Wrist bolts. Dmg(s) 1d3, Dmg(m) 1d4, Critical x2, Range Increment 30ft.


I hope that is what you needed....


~ Lady S


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Third Level*

Congratulations! Everyone is now third level. Please post character changes and chosen class. Then I'll post hit points for you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Opinion Poll*

This is just a quick question on how everyone is doing with the game. Especially with the latest combat, since in some cases I didn't wait for some people to post but rather assumed actions for them. I was trying to move the action along. Any comments on game changes, etc. would be appreciated.

Thanx for playing,
Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow! I just noticed that we got through 5 rounds of combat in less then 48 hours. Thats got to be some kind of PbP record or something.

Tails


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't really mind that, as long as you play my PC conservatively (stay out of combat, use bardic music, maybe some ranged attacks).  I was at work, so I was a little confused as to what happened over night, but no worries.  I'd rather the plot advanced.  In the case of bigger combats (against BBEGs and so on), I think I'd rather have the game run a bit more slowly than have it run without everyone.  Otherwise, I'm enjoying the game a lot.  

Kieran's next level:
1. +1 level of Bard
2. +1 BAB, +1 Fort save
3. +1d6+1 hp
4. 9 skill points: 1 rank Concentration, 3 ranks Diplomacy, 2 ranks Heal, 2 ranks Knowledge/Arcana, 1 rank Perform/Stringed Instruments
5. New feat: Precise Shot
6. New spells (1 0-level, 1 1st, Spells per day: 3/2): _message, sleep_
7. Racial level: +2 Con, Talent Skills: +2 Knowledge/Arcana, History, Nobility
8. Inspire Competence

Nick


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2005)

Remember at level 3 all races not only get a new racial talent but also an ability boost. Zek/Mother Anja gets +2 Dex; Kyna gets +2 Int; everyone else gets +2 Con. Also, since we'll assume everyone has been in the Dreaming Isles long enough, you can choose from the cultural feats from the area if you so choose for your 3rd level feat. From 'Age of Legend' they are:

Able-Bodied
Bilge Rat
Explorer
Seer
Tale Spinner

If you don't have this suppliment and wish to know more about a specific feat, let me know and I'll post more. For everyone that gets the +2 Con boost, remember that it effects all levels. So you not only get a +1 for 3rd level but also for 1st and 2nd as well. Kyna's skill points will increase by one to seven for this level. Kyna's Int base skills will increase by one. Zek's Dex based skills will increase by one. Everyone else's Concentration skill will increase by one.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2005)

I will get the character sheet update in the next day or two.  

Sorry for any delay


----------



## Ashy (Mar 22, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I will get the character sheet update in the next day or two.
> 
> Sorry for any delay




Ditto.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2005)

Kajamba Lion,

Thanx. Kieran's hit points for 3rd level are 5. With the increase in Con this gives a total of +8 and a current max of 19.

Tailspinner


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

I almost finishe updating the char, how does he gain 2nd level spell?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the Fey touch ability


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll update the character sheet.

Nick


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I almost finishe updating the char, how does he gain 2nd level spell?




Just add two spells to his spell book. Assume that he figured them out before resting. Don't worry about any other game mechanics.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> What is the Fey touch ability




I'm not sure which ability you are referring to. I will try and post a comprehensive list of Talents that you can choose from in the next few days.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming everyone is taking another level in the same class these are the HP results:

Kyna: 7
Sasskasa: 7
Anja: 5
Karl: 3
Sssakkariah: 7


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

Gnome Talents list:

Arcane Mastery
Fey Gift I
Potion Mastery I
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Bend before the Wind (AoL)
Deep Roots (AoL)
Shroud of Leaves (AoL)
Voices of the Leaves (AoL)

AoL: Age of Legend supplement.

Talent descriptions:

Arcane Mastery: One additional spell slot per day of any level he can cast. Note: The one you took at first level can now be a 0th, 1st, or 2nd level spell, your choice.

Fey Gift I: Pick a 0th level spell and a 1st level spell from the druid list. They become spell-like abilities that you can use each once per day. The spell level is your character level.

Potion Mastery I: You can identify all potions and oils. All potions consumed by you are at +1 level of effectiveness.

Talent Feats: Choose one of the following feats for which you must meet the the prerequisites: any metamagic, any item creation, Alertness, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus.

Talent Skills: Spend 5 points on any of the following skills, any one of which can not exceed a bonus of +3: Craft (any), Handle Animal, Heal, Knowledge (arcana, geography, local, nature, religion, the planes), Listen, Profession (any), Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot.

Bend before the Wind: Once per round when you would normally be hit with a ranged weapon, you may dodge it and take no damage. You must be aware of the attack and not flat-footed.

Deep Roots: As a standard action, you may grant yourself a SR of 10+ your character level against damaging spells or spell-like effects that target you specifically. This bonus lasts as long as you continue to take standard actions to maintain it.

Shroud of Leaves: While in any sort of natural terrain with plant life that reaches to your waist-height, you may take a full-round action to ask the plants for assistance. Thereafter, for as long as you do not move from that spot, you gain full concealment.

Voices of the Leaves: You can detect magic as a spell-like ability at will at a maximum range of 30 feet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

Everyone,

Please post your changes for your characters like Kajamba Lion did.

Thanx,
TS


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 5, 2005)

Everyone please post your character changes here like Kajamba Lion did. Also, Karl, I believe you forgot to add spells when you reached second level, so add a couple or first level spells (or zero level) to your character as well. I am hoping that Isida will be back with us next week. That way we will only have one NPCed character (Sephiroth's). So get those updates done in the next few days. Then we can get this show on the road again.

TS


----------



## Ashy (Apr 6, 2005)

Added another level of ranger: +1 BAB, 7 hps, +1 Wil, 7 Skill points (Heal, Move Silently), Endurance, Racial talent: Talent Skills: +3 to Move Silently, +2 to Survival (3rd level), added 1 antenna and 1 fang to equipment

Check it and make sure all is as it should be. 
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=1725175&postcount=4


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

Added another level of Shaper: +1 BAB, 7 hps, +1 to poor saves, 7 Skill points (Knowledge Skills, Listen, and a few others ), Point Blank Shot, Racial talent: Talent Skills: Heighten spell

Yay me!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ashy,
The maximum for the total of any talent bonus to any one skill is +3. Think of it as an added skill focus. You already added +2 to Survival at first level, so the max you can add is +1 to Survival. Also, please note that the maximum normal ranks you can have in any skill at any given level is level + 3 or 6 at level 3. Your hit points should be: 8 (1st) +6 (2nd) +7 (3rd) +15 (Con) = 36.


Lady Shatterstone,

I have the following ranks for your character based on first level and second level additions: Concentration 4, Diplomacy 3, Gather Information 3, Hide 1, Knowledge/Arcana 4, Knowledge/Dungeoneering 3, Listen 4, Move Silently 1, Search 3, Spellcraft 4. Please use these when adding your 7 points for this level.

Edit: Aren't Hide, Knowledge/Dungeoneering, & Move Silently cross-class skills for a shaper?

Also, you need to choose one additional first level spell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

Changes for Mother Anja:  Bab +1, +1 to Fort and Will saves, sneak attack increases to +2d6, trap sense +1, Increased Disguise, Bluff, Escape Artist, and Sleight of Hand.  +2 Dex and racial talent chosen is Mimic Mannerisms (from Age of Legends).  3rd level feat chosen is Skill Focus (Disguise).


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Ashy - The maximum for the total of any talent bonus to any one skill is +3. Think of it as an added skill focus. You already added +2 to Survival at first level, so the max you can add is +1 to Survival. Also, please note that the maximum normal ranks you can have in any skill at any given level is level + 3 or 6 at level 3. Your hit points should be: 8 (1st) +6 (2nd) +7 (3rd) +15 (Con) = 36.




I fixed the hps, but the skills are going to take a while.  A max of 6, huh?  What a pain - now I have to get skills that I don't even want.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

Darkmaster,

Don't forget the +2 to Constitution. That also gives a +1 to Fortitude saves, Concentration checks, & hit points per level (for a total of +3 to hit points). You also need to decide on a racial talent. Don't forget that your familiar changes at 3rd level as well. Also add two first ( or zero level spells) as we forgot about these when you went up to 2nd level.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

I will have to check that I was almost sure these changes were there. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. This game will be on hold until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. This game should be going again later this week or the first of next week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. I hope to get this game going again once I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. I will try to jump start this game once I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

Roll call! Who do we still have left?


----------



## Ashy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm here!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Still alive!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

I was on vaction for 2 weeks but I am still here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 29, 2005)

OK! Update is up in IC thread. Post away.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow! That puts us down to two active players... Well, that should make things run faster in theory, right?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Isida and myself?  Are we the only two left?  I know she is taking a bit a break while her Fiance visits for a couple of weeks.

Sorry to see you go Ashy.      It was fun while you were here.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to have to go, LS....    Maybe I'll be able to beat Big Brother eventually....


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Best of luck to you.  It has indeed been fun.  I will miss you in Gardens and Graves as well.  You are one heck of a role player!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2005)

TS,

If we are really down to just two people maybe we should just stick a fork in this game.  I hate to say that, but it isn't moving and we are out of players... what do you think?

~LS


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 21, 2005)

Perhaps you are right. The original story was coming to a climax, too. We can wait until Isida returns and make a discision then. Until then we will put the game on hold. It would be nice if we could eventually bring at least the current story to a real finish.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok.  Sounds like a plan.    Thanks!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2005)

With the return of several of the players to En World in the last several weeks/months I thought I would try to see if I could get enough interest in actual starting this back up. I'm not going to try and fill any vacant spots, only complete the original story.

*PLAYERS PLEASE CHECK IN*
Lady Shatterstone
Ashy
Isida Kep'Tukari
Kajambaba Lion
DarkMaster

*MIA*
Sephiroth no Miko


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 20, 2005)

TS,

It really depends on what sort of rate you are looking at.  Right now, I'm on about once every other day.  If you can deal with that, I'm in - if not, then I'll have to continue to be supressed by Da Man.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2005)

I am hoping for some of the others to show up. We will run at what ever pace works for who can play. I just thought it would be nice to run the original game to a conclusion.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2005)

Whatever works for you and Ashy is peachy by me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2005)

Huh, wha, we're starting again?  Spiffy!  I'm here.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm back (just got Internet access again today), so I'm in.

Nick


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2005)

OK! Go ahead and start posting in the IC thread here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2005)

Once everyone has posted something in the IC thread, I'll move it along. I think we'll go with one post a week for now, so we don't leave anyone behind.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

Try to expect me to update once a week on Wednesdays. If you haven't posted by Wednesday by noon, I'll just NPC your character for that round.

Tailspinner


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 14, 2005)

I just saw your post in my other game. I will have to bail out, I hardly have time to post in my games these days.

Good luck


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I just saw your post in my other game. I will have to bail out, I hardly have time to post in my games these days.
> 
> Good luck




Fair enough. Thanx for the reply.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any interest by the original players in finishing the original game?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2006)

Sure.


----------

